# Soft vibes vs soft plastics



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

They work ridiculously well on barra. I mean laughably, spectacularly well. I've only used the jackall transams and masks but they are very durable plastic, though the eyes go pretty quickly. In the end though, if they can stand up to barra they can handle flatties easily.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

G'day gatsey, 
Did you know the iphone spelling correction tried to change 'gatsey' to 'gayest' lol. Sorry shouldn't of thrown that in. I'm a massive fan of these lures. The 40g transam is gun. Caught hairtail, trevally, bonito, flathead, bream, squire, pike, numb ray, sting ray, salmon and tailor. Lost a cracker Jew on the lane cove after 400 casts. Even the hairtail and Bonnie's havnt damaged this lure. I don't know how but they havnt. There a few cheaper copies out now but havnt tried them.
They are a silent lure so might work well for kings? If I was targeting flathead I still prefer trolling 2 hard bodies tho.
Cheers Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

karnage said:


> They are a silent lure so might work well for kings?


Do you mean a king is more likely to attack a lure without a rattle? Kraley (auto corrects to Marley) got one on a Rapala CD7 which I think doesn't have a rattle: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=63933


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

I really like the thready busters, and have heard good things about the trans am just can't bring myself to cough up the cash considering how often I seem to get snagged with them. On this, is it worthwhile removing the front treble, or swapping the trebles for singles? It's something I'm considering , off to Moreton on Thursday so will give it a try on one.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

Like others i have found theses lures to be a great addition to any tackle box but would use something else for flatties. Some things i have picked up using these lures are always carry a tackle retreving device of some kind as they will find the bottom and want to stay there and if you are going to use any stinky x factor like gear on the lure make sure to keep it moving as the leather jackets will make you say the rude word that rhymes with duck. Have used both the thready and jackall and like them both. Great jewfish lure also.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Super good in the fresh too. Bass and Goldens galore.


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

The only decent flatty I could coax out of Coongul Ck in September/October (on a lure) in a Northerly was on a Transam. I left the lure there on a snag too. As mentioned, the Boggy Ck threadies like them a little bit too.


----------



## bradizle (Oct 19, 2008)

they are simply awesome.. Just bought two more on ebay of the 13 gram version which I have not seen alot of!

I hope they arrive today because im going jewie flickin with them!

ive caught , trevs , flattys, jews, salmon and a king....

however im a bit unsure about the hooks on the transams... I managed to open one up on a kingy!

im going to experiment changing them to 1/0 jiggin decoys today and see how I go.. Ill be able to put some serious pressure on the kings then .

There is also a mockup called the "thready buster" A guy called dan makes them up in the qld. Ive used them and some people perfer them been stronger, and better action. I don't however. I think the transams swim better IMHO.


----------

